# Are you on Facebook?



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jan 20, 2011)

If you are on Facebook, and you want to be friends. Become a "fan" of my Ranch or post on it's walland tell me your on LB or tell me here that you posted on the wall. I will send you a friend request when you do that. Raine Ranch Miniatures is the Fan Pages Name. See yall on Facebook.


----------



## Katiean (Jan 21, 2011)

Lots of people from here are on facebook.


----------



## Jill (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/jill.oroark

and so is my farm: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Whinny-For-Me-Farm/322641651117

Friend me or fan my farm if you'd like


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm on FB http://www.facebook.com/sixstardanes

...so is Saber http://www.facebook.com/saberminihorse


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 22, 2011)

Im on facebook

http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100001845717389

an so is our farm

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Eagles-Ring-Miniature-Horses/171206492902557

we love new friends


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/people/Tiffany-Spatz/100000150866385

I've been too lazy to make a farm page yet. Oh yes, and before anyone sends me any more requests, I regret to inform all new friends that I do NOT play Farmville, so you can ask but unfortunately I have no sheep or seeds or composted virtual manure to give you.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm on facebook! Under the same name I am on here





facebook <---Link!


----------



## Sterling (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm there. Friend me at Cheyenne Nieves and also at Cheyenne Trail Soaps and Country Gifts, LLC


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 22, 2011)

I must say, I just dont understand the advantage of facebook. I have a phone, email and a website. What do I get on facebook that I wouldnt get through that? (And dont tell me Farmville because I barely have time to answer email sometimes, let alone play games on the computer) LOL


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jan 22, 2011)

Sterling said:


> I'm there. Friend me at Cheyenne Nieves and also at Cheyenne Trail Soaps and Country Gifts, LLC



I could not find you. Every one else has a friend request waiting.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jan 22, 2011)

HGFarm said:


> I have a phone, email and a website. What do I get on facebook that I wouldnt get through that?


With Facebook people may get to know you as a real person and strike up more conversations with you.

You can update there regularly with photos and just little nothings about yourself, your family (including critter family!) and it can open doors to folks who may be a bit shy to contact you out of the blue because it is often easier to click LIKE if you enjoy a photo or comment and to give a little comment here and there... before you know if you may just get real friends out of it.

Facrebook can be business, hobby, a mixture, a sounding board, a place to find things you might know were out there. Its an endless sea of possibilities.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 22, 2011)

Raine Ranch Minis said:


> I could not find you. Every one else has a friend request waiting.


I went in and liked your page. You can friend me now via my avatar.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jan 22, 2011)

HGFarm said:


> I must say, I just dont understand the advantage of facebook.


I used to feel the same way, and still do to an extent, but when we were doing our wedding invitations last year Facebook made it really easy for me to track down the current addresses of old friends. In a similar vein, many of my friends now forego "old fashioned" means of communication like, oh, calling and talking entirely now, so if I want to keep up with them it's Facebook or nothing. It's also a great way to network with other horse people.


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 22, 2011)

Hmmm, well I guess I still like the old fashioned way... there is nothing like hearing the voice of a loved one or good friend because there will come a time that is not an option any more. Also, on a flat screen, you can't hear someone laugh, can't hear their tone of voice- it's very impersonal to me.

I have seen a lot of posts on this very forum that were so misinterpreted, due to not being able to hear a tone when someone was joking, or it not being read in the way the author meant it.

I think I will just stick to the old fashioned 'real people' for now. I just dont have all that much time to sit at a computer for chit chat. Life is busy, and too short, and I would rather spend it with real interaction.

I guess you just can't teach an old dog new tricks....


----------



## supaspot (Jan 22, 2011)

Im on there too along with hundreds of other mini owners !

http://www.facebook....p?id=1074572782

would you please vote for my stallion pic by clicking on " like " , the prize is free class entries (for the minis) into a top two day show here in Ireland

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1278076498#!/photo.php?fbid=1603780409126&set=o.372824234379

THANKYOU !


----------



## sfmini (Jan 22, 2011)

I am on facebook under my name, Jody Hoch.

I don't play games, will unfriend people who play them endlessly. I don't really friend or fan farms that are being used to market horses, I have too many and don't need more, need fewer. If you are on to socialize, I am on board.


----------



## REO (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm on there under Robin Olmstead and my farm under ROKO Miniature Horses


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 22, 2011)

supaspot said:


> Im on there too along with hundreds of other mini owners !
> 
> http://www.facebook....p?id=1074572782
> 
> ...


I voted for your handsome guy


----------



## LindaL (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm on there..."Linda Linse"





I used to say that I was fine with Myspace, but after hearing so many of my friends were more into Facebook than Myspace, I decided to give it a chance. I do not do any of the Farmville type games (never have), but will play some of the Mindjolt games occasionally. I like the idea that I can really get to know some people that I probably would never have in person and now that we are "friends" I would feel more comfortable just walking up to them at a show and saying "Hi" (that's just me, tho).


----------



## Charley (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm at http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100001873734837

And The Little Horse Barn is at http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/The-Little-Horse-Barn/144819282234424?v=wall


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 23, 2011)

I am on face book, my youngest daughter was supposed to help me with the site, posting pictures, etc., I don't play the games, you know farmville, furtune cookies, whatever, but it is the same as my screen name, Riverrose 28.


----------



## supaspot (Jan 23, 2011)

eagles ring farm said:


> I voted for your handsome guy



Thanks Lori x


----------



## wantminimore (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm on FB, i don't know how to post the link so just search for me, Leslie Post, i'm in Maine and my profile pic is of a big appy horse.


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jan 24, 2011)

wantminimore said:


> I'm on FB, i don't know how to post the link so just search for me, Leslie Post, i'm in Maine and my profile pic is of a big appy horse.



I didn't see you. If you want to post a link to your profile. Just go to it and copy the link in the browser bar and past here.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 24, 2011)

Sometimes the FB search if you are using from the inside of your FB page does not work well. I find that by googling "search Facebook" and getting the big page you can find people there better that way and you are not limited. (However, Leslie I could not find you either.....)


----------



## AshleyNicole (Jan 24, 2011)

This is my farm A & B minis

and this is me

will have to look everyone up though I'm sure I'm friends with a lot of people here


----------



## ~Dan (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes I am (I'm more or less Facehooked, and my page has some how evolved into my horses pages instead of mine



)

But heres a link to mine My link

Dan.


----------



## ~Dan (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes I am (I'm more or less Facehooked, and my page has some how evolved into my horses pages instead of mine



)

But heres a link to mine My link

Dan.


----------



## Zora (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm on facebook too, I liked your page'' Raine Ranch Miniature horses.''

You have nice minis!


----------



## wantminimore (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok, i'm going to try to get my FB link posted here. http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=1368572579



I did it, it took me a few tries because i was using the little chain link at the top and i didn't need it.


----------



## minih (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes, I am on facebook, my name is Terri Long Harrison.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/karenpmc


----------



## Leeana (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes, feel free and add me. *Leeana Hackworth*...

and my farm page *'Green Creek Stable'*......thanks............


----------



## heartkranch (Jan 26, 2011)

kara falkenbach and heart k ranch


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 27, 2011)

I am on Facebook but you would never find me except through someone else on this thread or this link: (Mary Adams is WAY too common a name!)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000858077660

I resisted getting on Facebook too, but then someone suggested it as a way to market minis. I haven't sold a mini on FB yet, but I did sell a Western saddle, and almost found a home for mini we ended up giving away. She went to someone ELSE on FB. And just this week a FB friend saw a post of mine and offered to loan me some round pen panels to help me out. I learn something new on FB almost every day - who is pregnant, how their horses did, whose horse is sick or hurt, etc.

I do not play games but just use the available option to turn game requests off.


----------



## Charley (Jan 28, 2011)

Adding so many friends has made my facebook so much more interesting.

I don't know what I did before Jill....she really keeps me up to date on DC!


----------



## drk (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm on there.. Here are my links

My site on Facebook..

DRK Miniature Horses

My personal page on Facebook..

Diane Kaler


----------



## chandab (Jan 28, 2011)

Charley said:


> I don't know what I did before Jill....she really keeps me up to date on DC!


OMG! Me, too!


----------



## rockin r (Jan 29, 2011)

Im there...Theresa Renninger


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jan 29, 2011)

Would love to have more friends on FB!

You can find me under Liz Rocklin and also Sweetwater Nutrition.

Thanks!

Liz R.


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 30, 2011)

OMG.... ok, I now have a facebook page, but have no idea how to find what the link is or even post updates where folks can see them............ I think I have lived in the dinosaur ages too long, LOL And have NO clue how I would ever post pics, videos or anything else on there.


----------



## Minimor (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm on there: Facebook


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Feb 4, 2011)

My farm Facebook is http://www.facebook.com/pages/Carlsen-Minis/119346868099564






I love Facebook!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm on FB also. Mary Belcher

I do play Farmville but not obsessively. Just started playing it about 3 months ago. It can be addicting but luckily I have crappy internet service.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Feb 4, 2011)

I am on Facebook under Pamela Pershing Queer





I do not have our Farm listed yet on Face Book...Coventry Lane Farm, perhaps sometime in the future when I get some free time..LOL


----------

